# Eye Drops?



## Tango's Mommy (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone what kind of eye drops for my 8 wk old? Can I use human eye drops on him, and if I can which brand? I want the eye drops to keep his eyes clean and infection free. Should I also use ear drops too?

:ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

His tears should be sufficient. Why do you think he needs drops?


----------



## Tango's Mommy (Jun 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> His tears should be sufficient. Why do you think he needs drops?


I thought eye drops help prevent staining. Is that wrong?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know a few people that have used Bauch & Lomb Eye Wash, but they don't actually use it _in_ the dog's eyes. They use it to wash the area between the tear duct & muzzle where tears usually stain the hair.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie's eyes, especially his left eye, teared and stained very badly. I started putting dried parsley in with his food. I got this tip on this forum and sorry, I can't remember who posted it, but it works! In two weeks his eye **** has cleared up and no more staining. (Thank you to whoever posted this tip, it has been wonderful!)

Suzy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzy, Juliav has mentioned parsley numerous times, and I think Amy (Posh's mom) mentioned it once. I got that tip with my first Hav, but it always gave him the runs, so I quit quickly.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have rinsed my dogs eyes with a steril saline solution during the summer to rinse any pollen etc. from his eyes but that's it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I use eye wipes to clean the gunk but don't put anything IN his eyes. He doesn't mind it at all and will just lie still while I do it. These work better than warm water and I can just wipe away the messy stuff but I'd be afraid to put anything in his eyes.

Scooter had a yeast infection in his ears when I took him to the vet for his first check up so he had to take medicine (liquid) and she gave me a bottle of ear cleaner. You just soak a cotton ball in it and wipe the inside of the ear very well. 

I wouldn't use anything without checking with a vet first, but my DH says I worry too much!


----------

